# N.G.D. oh god is it ever the most awesome N.G.D.!!( i dont care about no 56k)



## jymellis (May 6, 2010)

ok so i sold my RG7421 cherry fudge. some of you may know. some may not. some may have read the thread and saw what i was getting with the money. i mean, why else would I of all people sell one of my beloved IBANEZ 7s. well there are 2 guitars in the world i would sell one or 2 of my 7s for. 1 is a green dot universe. the other is this. i fell in love with the first version. and the second. then this came out in 2008 and i cant describe how i felt. i didnt think i would ever find one anywhere CLOSE to the price range i could afford let alone actually FIND one. well i did. and thanks to a good buddy this is now MINE

but what is this? its NO guitar,its a statue jym has had for YEARS.











































still odnt really know what to saykinda feeling a little


----------



## shadowlife (May 6, 2010)

Sick!!!! I love the inlays. I wish they would make a 7 string version...
Congrats!


----------



## bobrob (May 6, 2010)

Tight man! Congrats.


----------



## Necris (May 6, 2010)

So much awesome contained in one thread. Congratulations.


----------



## Fred (May 6, 2010)

The Gigers have never been my cuppa, but congrats regardless - must be an awesome feeling to finally own one!


----------



## ralphy1976 (May 6, 2010)

that is fucking awesome!!!! way nicer and exclusive than mine!!!

i do like the sculpture too, goes nicely with the axe.

So it that leather on the axe which they have carved afterwards?


----------



## orb451 (May 6, 2010)

I've never held one or seen one in person, how's the build quality/setup??? Sweet looking axe!!  But does it ooze molecular acid when you play it??? 

Congrats!!!!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 6, 2010)

Fucking awesome Jym!


----------



## jymellis (May 6, 2010)

ralphy1976 said:


> that is fucking awesome!!!! way nicer and exclusive than mine!!!
> 
> i do like the sculpture too, goes nicely with the axe.
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## poopyalligator (May 6, 2010)

Dude that is awesome. Those are great guitars. For some reason i thought all of the gigers were neck thru rgt models. The inlays on that guitar look amazing also (much cooler in person).


----------



## orb451 (May 6, 2010)

Awesome! Sounds like you got a near-perfect score with it then!


----------



## ralphy1976 (May 6, 2010)

would be pretty awesome to play live in a show with this as your main axe...imagine Zom13b and this axe in his band!!!! 

Metallzzz!!!


----------



## jymellis (May 6, 2010)

that would be awesome, i can just see his dildo mask hanging over the upper horn \m/


----------



## ralphy1976 (May 6, 2010)

jymellis said:


> that would be awesome, i can just see his dildo mask hanging over the upper horn \m/



so true!!!!


----------



## SPBY (May 6, 2010)

the inlays look like they're recessed?


----------



## Spondus (May 6, 2010)

Fuuuuuuuuuuu.... that's sick.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (May 6, 2010)

SPBY said:


> the inlays look like they're recessed?



I think its a clear resin inlay wit the black dot bits in the middle to make them look like they are floating almost. Looks fucking sick, I'm stoked that Jym got a guitar he was wanted so much for so long, he is a hard working guy and deserves a score like this!


----------



## BigPhi84 (May 6, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (May 6, 2010)

SPBY said:


> the inlays look like they're recessed?



They have little mirrors at the bottom then its recessed a touch and then a clear whatever ontop of it with the dots. Looks fucking amazing in person 

I saw it on a S series giger I played but same difference its about the coolest thing on the whole guitar imo xD


----------



## Sebastian (May 6, 2010)

Looks interesting


----------



## Apophis (May 6, 2010)

Looks just amazing


----------



## pink freud (May 6, 2010)

Knowing Giger, there is a hidden penis somewhere on your guitar.

I'll just leave you with that thought


----------



## gui94 (May 6, 2010)

I'm speechless. That guitar is pure awesomeness. Fucking GAS, I want one for me now! 
Seriously, where did you get it? Are they still in production? That thing is absolutely beautiful! I love it! WHERE CAN I GET ONE?


----------



## ralphy1976 (May 6, 2010)

pink freud said:


> Knowing Giger, there is a hidden penis somewhere on your guitar.
> 
> I'll just leave you with that thought



Seriously!!! that is pure win!!!!


----------



## jymellis (May 6, 2010)

i was hoping for a vagina but a penis will do. when i find it ill let ya know 

gui:they made them in 2008. they no longer make them. i happened to spot this on craigslist about 200 miles away. the guy drove and met me half way


----------



## gui94 (May 6, 2010)

jymellis said:


> i was hoping for a vagina but a penis will do. when i find it ill let ya know
> 
> gui:they made them in 2008. they no longer make them. i happened to spot this on craigslist about 200 miles away. the guy drove and met me half way



crap  dude, I totally fell in love for that guitar! if it was a 7 string... 
since, it's awesome. how does it play? I didn't really get which pickups are..?

I WILL NOT CONGRATULATE YOU BECAUSE I'M JEALOUS!


----------



## Sephiroth952 (May 6, 2010)

gui94 said:


> crap  dude, I totally fell in love for that guitar! if it was a 7 string...
> since, it's awesome. how does it play? I didn't really get which pickups are..?
> 
> I WILL NOT CONGRATULATE YOU BECAUSE I'M JEALOUS!


The pick ups are inf3s and 4s.

Happy ngd!!!!!I got to see one of those when they first came out the inlay is amazing!


----------



## jymellis (May 6, 2010)

gui94 said:


> crap  dude, I totally fell in love for that guitar! if it was a 7 string...
> since, it's awesome. how does it play? I didn't really get which pickups are..?
> 
> I WILL NOT CONGRATULATE YOU BECAUSE I'M JEALOUS!


 
it plays AWESOME! i dont know what the pups are. they sound pretty good. not the best and by far not the worst


----------



## gui94 (May 6, 2010)

Sephiroth952 said:


> The pick ups are inf3s and 4s.





jymellis said:


> it plays AWESOME! i dont know what the pups are. they sound pretty good. not the best and by far not the worst



It seems they are the same pickups I have on my (beautiful) RG320FM 
I'm happy for you, that guitar is pure awesomeness


----------



## jymellis (May 6, 2010)

just looked on the ibanez site. looks like the pups are inf 1 (neck)and inf 2 (bridge)with covers. i wonder if that means i can put the covers on any pup?


----------



## Sephiroth952 (May 6, 2010)

jymellis said:


> just looked on the ibanez site. looks like the pups are inf 1 (neck)and inf 2 (bridge)with covers. i wonder if that means i can put the covers on any pup?


Yah sorry bout the misinformation i ust looked that up but i could have sworn it was the 3 and 4.Yah i was wondering if they were removable too.


----------



## jymellis (May 6, 2010)

Sephiroth952 said:


> Yah sorry bout the misinformation i ust looked that up but i could have sworn it was the 3 and 4.Yah i was wondering if they were removable too.


 
i will find out prolly not till i change strings though


----------



## gui94 (May 6, 2010)

jymellis said:


> just looked on the ibanez site. looks like the pups are inf 1 (neck)and inf 2 (bridge)with covers. i wonder if that means i can put the covers on any pup?



or maybe not xD
I wouldn't take the covers from that guitar, they fit perfectly IMO


----------



## Sephiroth952 (May 6, 2010)

jymellis said:


> i will find out prolly not till i change strings though


 What pick up config are you thinking of they are removable?


----------



## Sephiroth952 (May 6, 2010)

Oops double post.Mods delete this....


----------



## Triple-J (May 6, 2010)

Man that's beautiful I love how the Giger series looks you can really see that there's a lot of work gone into them I just wish they'd made them for longer as I could never scoop the cash together for a Giger Iceman in time.


----------



## matt397 (May 6, 2010)

Oh. My. Fuck. I just jizzed all over the place. That is the sexiest, darkest, meanest Ibby I have ever seen. If I could have sex with it I would. I mean I have seen a Giger-esque influenced paint job before on an ibby but that my friend is awesome. How much did you pay for that, a quick google search tells me there worth like $2000. I would easily sell one of my children for that guitar.


----------



## jymellis (May 6, 2010)

Sephiroth952 said:


> What pick up config are you thinking of they are removable?


 
actually what i was thinking, is can i put the black cover on any humbucker i want,like say put the cover on a dimarzio pup of some sort.


----------



## Mexi (May 6, 2010)

holy shit that is insanely badass. being a huuge fan of H.R Geiger's work, I'm impressed by how well his visual style transferred to an ibby.
grats man!


----------



## Malacoda (May 6, 2010)

So, so, so, so damn awesome.


----------



## technomancer (May 6, 2010)

Nice score, those things were really cool


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 6, 2010)

No mandatory pic of jym with gas mask and guitar? 



Looks haaawwt


----------



## german7 (May 6, 2010)

this guitar is from hell. exelent congrats dude!


cheers


----------



## jymellis (May 6, 2010)

Stealthtastic said:


> No mandatory pic of jym with gas mask and guitar?
> 
> 
> 
> Looks haaawwt


 
had to come to work, ill try to whip something up in a day or 2. these 12.5 hour shifts and running 5 kids to and from school,and feeding breakfast and all that jazz really soaks up alot of my time. i usually only get about 4 hours sleep a day when i work


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 7, 2010)

Yeah, you were saying earlier, don't worry about the pics if you're that busy man. 

Mandatory props for working that much to support your family


----------



## MrMcSick (May 7, 2010)

Sweet. These are my favorite giger since it is actually carved into the wood. I wouldn't mess around with the guitar too much since it will be a collectible someday. These are based off of an RGT42 guitar.


----------



## jymellis (May 7, 2010)

MrMcSick said:


> Sweet. These are my favorite giger since it is actually carved into the wood. I wouldn't mess around with the guitar too much since it will be a collectible someday. These are based off of an RGT42 guitar.


 
actually its NOT based off the rgt. the first 2 series where. this is a bolt on.


----------



## jymellis (May 7, 2010)

Stealthtastic said:


> Yeah, you were saying earlier, don't worry about the pics if you're that busy man.


 
oh i will, i will


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (May 7, 2010)

awesome axe & great pics too. there are 5 giger models - this, 2 neck thru rg's, an iceman and a 4 string bass. i saw a pic of prototype giger xiphos that never made it to production. that would be the ultimate if it were a 7 string!

i have this guitar & the hr 2 on the list of guitars i need. if anyone else has one for sale let me know.


----------



## ralphy1976 (May 7, 2010)

^ pretty cool axe, but it seems painted / sticker, am i wrong?


----------



## jymellis (May 7, 2010)

it is some sort of graphic. im not sure if its a sticker or screened on somehow. and the xiphose is prolly the 1st series. what i mean series is by the artwork depicted on them. the first series was a certain "nyc xix" while the 2nd was "city" (the one with the skull )as giger puts them. i follow his work and have quite a few of his books .


----------



## slapnutz (May 7, 2010)

Awesome dude!

The fact that the design is engraved on makes me easily ignore them skipping out on their best bridge and Dimarzio pups. (which just so happens can be easily swapped so WIN all around!)

Also the neck inlay is refreshingly beautiful instead of the Pearl crazy designs out there.

I wonder if ole' Giger made the input jack mould similar to a vag? ... thats right.. i said it!


----------



## Joel (May 7, 2010)

Congrats dude! That looks really interesting 

Where are these built?


----------



## jymellis (May 7, 2010)

slapnutz said:


> A
> 
> I wonder if ole' Giger made the input jack mould similar to a vag? ... thats right.. i said it!


 

i wish. i think it had to be pg-13 atleast lol. but it is a nice flush barrel jack instead of your typical rg foot ball plated open jack . i would have liked it to be pointed up and recessed like on a jem, now that would be awesome!


----------



## jymellis (May 7, 2010)

oh yeah, im gonna get some good pics on monday when im off work. i should be asleep right now lol. i also noticed the pickups wont sustain for shit when fretted high. i played with the pup height a bit and made it better but im gonna have to sit down with it, i just havent really had time. i know when i finally actually really sit down with it i will need atleast an hour or 2 and i just dont have that much time till monday.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (May 7, 2010)

holy shit, I love the Giger`s art, and those Ibbys are just art, congrats man, now you have 2 of my fav. guitars.


----------



## Murmel (May 7, 2010)

Honestly, I've always been scared of Gigers work...


----------



## Cyntex (May 7, 2010)

Wow, that's an awesome axe, like totally sick (in a good way)! Been a fan of Giger since Aliens too.


----------



## jymellis (May 7, 2010)

i really cant wait to actually play this fucking thing lol. i have played it for maybe a total of 15 minutes broken up between 3 sessions lol.


----------



## vhmetalx (May 8, 2010)

my head exploded


----------



## jymellis (May 8, 2010)

just realized the pattern on my guitar is the EXACT same pattern on these tiles in the giger bar floor in switzerland

http://download.blogs.arte.tv/1409/8841_giger_bar.jpg


----------



## Despised_0515 (May 8, 2010)

Sickest inlays ever. Congrats!


----------



## Shawn (May 8, 2010)

Very cool. Congrats!


----------



## ralphy1976 (May 8, 2010)

jymellis said:


> just realized the pattern on my guitar is the EXACT same pattern on these tiles in the giger bar floor in switzerland
> 
> http://download.blogs.arte.tv/1409/8841_giger_bar.jpg



that bar / house i sick!!! need to find more about this!!!


----------



## ZXIIIT (May 8, 2010)

ralphy1976 said:


> would be pretty awesome to play live in a show with this as your main axe...imagine Zom13b and this axe in his band!!!!
> 
> Metallzzz!!!



Soon 

Awesome guitar man, a 7 string Giger would be a dream.


----------



## jymellis (May 9, 2010)

well i tuned it a half step down, d sharp or e flat, whatever the fuck its technically called. my tuner says it d sharp . i adjusted the trem angle to ccomodate the lower tuning. then i was able to get about 4-5 whole turns tighter on the trem studs.actuin is pretty damn low with no buzz. lowering the action and bringing the strings closer to the pups has helped a bit with the sustain issues! its starting to come alive peeps!!


----------



## BrainArt (May 9, 2010)

Dude, Jym. You were awesome before, but you just became even more awesome in my book!  I would love to have the HRG. 

Congrats, man!


----------



## jymellis (May 9, 2010)

IbanezShredderB said:


> Dude, Jym. You were awesome before,


 

hardly


----------



## The Somberlain (May 9, 2010)

An axe designed by one of the best postwar artists. IT'S BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Psionicist (May 10, 2010)

I love that guitar! As usual, I dont think they made any left-handed versions of that!
great score!!


----------



## jymellis (May 10, 2010)

thanx again guys. just figured out my sony dvd camcorder can transfer movies to my pc. i dont have a webcam and i dont have a dvd burner so i didnt think it was possible lol.i actually looked at the manual today and it just so happens that i can. so later tonight ill see if i can get a video for some tone ideas on this thing for you guys. i may try a cover i have been working on if the sound turns out decent


----------



## HighGain510 (May 11, 2010)

That's one of my favorite Ibanez models! Congrats Jym, that's badass and the art on that guitar is killer!


----------



## jymellis (May 11, 2010)

thanx man, i did a shitty video with it also lol. its in the general music section


----------



## LUCKY7 (Jun 12, 2010)

So, I've been thinking...


----------



## Guitar Asylum (Jun 12, 2010)

LUCKY7 said:


> So, I've been thinking...



dude. yes.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jun 12, 2010)

Ah...hell yes. I was sat on the fence about that guitar until that img. with the BKP's - THAT looks awesome.


----------



## Cyanide Assassin (Jun 14, 2010)

i envy you mr friend...i envy you... amazing fuckin guitar. ive always loved it.


----------



## jymellis (Jun 14, 2010)

LUCKY7 said:


> So, I've been thinking...


 

 i dont like it, call me . i havent tried it yet, but im wondering if i can take the black covers off these inf. pups and put them on another pup. the bridge one has H.R.GIGER embossed on it and i will not seperate lol.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jun 14, 2010)

Giger = ultimate win. That is all.


----------



## AliceAxe (Jun 14, 2010)

the zinc coated giger is amazing I fell in love with that one when I first saw it at a guitar show it was the prototype, they wouldnt even let anyone touch it , I was heart broken. but got to play one in NYC. it was far too costly and heavy for me though

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/19481-ibanez-giger-shrg1z-gas.html


----------



## jymellis (Jun 14, 2010)

AliceAxe said:


> the zinc coated giger is amazing I fell in love with that one when I first saw it at a guitar show it was the prototype, they wouldnt even let anyone touch it , I was heart broken. but got to play one in NYC. it was far too costly and heavy for me though
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/19481-ibanez-giger-shrg1z-gas.html


 
i liked you vid on youtube


----------



## primerib (Jun 15, 2010)

guitar...sweet.
statue...if it doesn't have strings, who cares.


----------



## Triple7 (Jun 15, 2010)

Congrats dude, that is a beautiful fuckin axe.


----------



## jymellis (Jun 17, 2010)

primerib said:


> guitar...sweet.
> statue...if it doesn't have strings, who cares.


 
its also by h.r.giger, sorry


----------



## AliceAxe (Jun 17, 2010)

jymellis said:


> i liked you vid on youtube


heehee thanks. It was realy just me and a friend in NYC having a weekend of merriment and band promotion. When I saw that guitar again at Manny's, I was all beside myself because I was so disapointed I didnt get my hands on it the first time and I finally got my chance


----------



## ProgCorey (Jun 18, 2010)

i just pee'd a little bit.


----------



## jymellis (Jun 22, 2010)

ProgCorey said:


> i just pee'd a little bit.


 
i do every time i play it


----------



## jymellis (Aug 30, 2010)

there is one on ebay right now 

Ibanez RGHRG1 HR Giger Limited Edition Guitar - NEW!!! - eBay (item 190436189015 end time Sep-05-10 17:54:09 PDT)


----------



## Colton165 (Aug 30, 2010)

i wish the pics were still up... lol. first look at this thread. never seen it. oh well


----------



## Andromalia (Aug 30, 2010)

jymellis said:


> there is one on ebay right now
> 
> Ibanez RGHRG1 HR Giger Limited Edition Guitar - NEW!!! - eBay (item 190436189015 end time Sep-05-10 17:54:09 PDT)




"Unfortunately, access to this particular item has been blocked due to legal restrictions in some countries. We are blocking your viewing in an effort to prevent restricted items from being displayed."

???

Selling of Giger Sigs are forbidden in Ireland now ?


----------



## jymellis (Aug 30, 2010)

Colton165 said:


> i wish the pics were still up... lol. first look at this thread. never seen it. oh well


 
that shouldnt be like that! im re posting them


----------



## Disco Volante (Aug 30, 2010)

Wow great find! I always thought the HR Giger models were totally badass and unique!


----------

